# Best knots for power pro line?



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

What are some good knots for power pro fishing line? I currently use the double palomar but its hard to pull the tag end to tighten the loop.
Any suggestions?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I use the standard palomar and uni.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Thanks i'll try those.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Palomar.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

I tried the palomar today its alot easier to tie instead of the double.


----------



## JDSupreme (Jul 10, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> I use the standard palomar and uni.


^^^ exactly what I use. The standard palomar is a beast. The uni is my 2nd fav PowerPro knot


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Google fishing knots for videos on how to tie! You should learn them all. Poly,Uni,Alberto all good knots


----------

